# Old soundstream rubi and reference amps.. gotta choose



## slinkyYJ (Feb 5, 2014)

Being that I have ben a big PG and MTX guy, I always wanted the old Soundstream amps. Trying to decided based on versatility/power wise. I have the following: Rubicon 604; Rubicon 502; Rubicon 702; Reference 500sx. I will use the 604 (99% sure) for the front stage and rear fill but I am hung on the sub amp. Run the 702 in stereo to two DVC subs? Run the 500sx bridged on two DVCs? Could imagine the 500 would get pretty worked doing so ant the 702 maybe iffy at 2ohm or 1 ohm stereo on power. Heard they do 350w per channel and some claim more like 450w +. I know how under rated they are as the claims to the 500 is it can flirt with 1000w when loaded down. That number would seem a stretch to me. 
So if I am looking to push a pair of 10/12's DVC, what option seems the best? The 502 was listed but that may either just get sold or used to run some mids on a band pass width through my PG EQ215x...


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I wouls stick with being a PG guy, I had the 604, not to mention a reference 300 and 3.0. The 300 got so hot, the solder would melt off the boards, the 604 was sent back to soundstream a couple times, also. I got rid of them, went to fosgate and been happy since.


----------



## soundstream scott (Jul 23, 2014)

I've had a Rubi 1002 since 1998 ,put it in a fan rack and never in 16 yrs had trouble


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I prefer pg too. Why not run old school pg amps? Ms and mps series are powerful, not to mention the ZPAs.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm a PG guy as well, but for your curiosity, I'd choose the Reference series. My second favorite SS amps.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The original Rubicons are FAR AND AWAY better amps than the Refs.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I dont know how this stacks up to the REF or Rubi series, but I have an older SA120 that must be 12 years old. Bought it used and it is still going strong. I use it on my HLCDs and it sounds really nice. $50 off ebay.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would go with the rubicons. Of course the reference series is nice and legendary. The first generation rubicon are everything the reference was but with 100% better reliability! PG is also nice, but I love my SS.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

nothing wrong with original refs. my ref300 and 500 are still goin strong never been repaired


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Agreed, the original Refs were nothing short of spectacular. The rubies were also fine amps, but not nearly as robust at the original Ref Line...not the wave soldered crap that came later of course.


----------

